# Haunted Radio (07/01/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate the 4th of July with news on NECA, Leatherface, Fangoria, Halloween Returns, and more!!

Then, we review the 1996 film, "Uncle Sam" and then our Demonic DJ spins your around the "Vortex" with a hit song by Simple Plan. Then, we give you Haunted Radio's Top Ten Independence Day Films. All of this and so much more on the July 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

